
Show HN: Ping Man – Monitor your ping from your menu bar - mariedm
https://pingman.io
======
jperras
iStat Menus
([https://bjango.com/mac/istatmenus/](https://bjango.com/mac/istatmenus/)) has
this same functionality (and much more). It's a bit more expensive though.

It's quite nice to be able to check if some app is downloading an update in
the background and throttling my already precariously slow internet
connection.

------
kaustubhvp
I hate to see it is a paid app. things like this need to be open source and
free.

~~~
madamelic
Yeah, because as we all know software developers eat gratitude and live inside
of their computer towers. ;)

------
matt_the_bass
How does it “free up your bandwidth”?

~~~
mariedm
By seeing which apps consume the most network, you can choose to close some of
them. For example, if you see that Dropbox is currently receiving 5MB of data,
maybe it can wait for later. Close it for now to free up your bandwidth.

